# Thumb draw, long draw, rests, and compounds.



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

If you are in the market for a right handed compound bow for 33" draw, I know where there is one.
It is a Hoyt ProVantage Hunter model. 48" axle to axle. Draw length is 31"-33" and 55#-70# draw weight. It has Energy Wheels with 60% let off and has all Fast Flite string and cable system.
Hardly ever been use and in very good shape. It is even camo colored.
I do not have any pictures of it but it is at a Pro Shop that frequent and help out the owners.
Let me know and I will send you more information.
Oh by the way, they are only asking $100 plus shipping.
Talk to you soon.
Myya


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have never heard of a thumb draw method, but boy it is interesting. I would love to know how to learn more about it just for funzies.

The ProVantage mentioned above would make an excellent choice and it is cheap. 60% let off is ideal, IMO. It is going to be a challenge to find a bow for that long of a draw, and that bow will work. Better at least chase it out.

As for rest, I am a former trad guy. In fact, I have a long bow on order right now. That said, it is hard to shoot the compound off of the shelf, as in most cases they are cut way, way past center so rests that but up to the sight window don't work or or not available. I have seen where guys put home made molded stuff on the shelf to make it work for bow fishing. I would suggest you start off with an inexpensive flipper, and then explore options from there. I will say that I wish somebody would design a rest attachment that bolted on from the inside of the berger hole and more or less created an "off the shelf" option. If you are creative enough, you may be able to make something.

DL is another question. Some guys say their DL got longer. For me, I shoot a shorter DL with my bare bow fingers compound than a recurve. I shot recurves for about 15 years, bare shafted, and worked hard on form so I am fairly confident about my DL. With my trad bow I draw 29.25". With a fingers compound it is slightly under 28". Now bear in mind that I touch the feather to the nose (ala Rick Welch). Your anchor point may give you a completely different result.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Myya I would love the contact info on that bow, for sure I'm not looking to break the bank!

One of the features of using a thumb draw is it "presses" the arrow toward the body, whereas the meditereanean draw torques it away. 

I was discussing this issue with an archer friend, and we came up with me using a right handed bow, and using a whisker biscuit rest, maybe slightly re-oriented.

This would keep the arrow on the rest as I draw.

Here are some videos I made about my current bow and specifically about the thumb draw...


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Can't post two videos in one message...


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Very interesting. Never seen the thumb style demonstrated. Thanks for the link.


----------

